# Need help with foster homes and supplies



## ArkRescue

We are getting into serious financial trouble due to the length of time we have been caring for so many adoptable critters.  The credit cards are full and we can barely afford to buy even the cheapest pet foods at this point.  All are due for another round of flea/tick treatments also. 

Can you foster a kitty or 2 or 3? We have 2 somewhat shy kitten twin boys that need more socialization with new people and who have had no exposure to other cats yet.

Can you donate supplies?   We welcome gift cards to places we can buy critter supplies i.e. any grocery store, Tractor Supply, any drug store, pet stores, etc.  You can make Paypal donations also.  Snail mail is:

Lisa's Ark Critter Rescue
P O Box 811
Bandywine, MD 20613


----------



## RPMDAD

Sorry Ark, can't help with fostering, my nephew moved into the house with a 2  year old pit
when i asked him if the pit liked cats, he responded with yes, with and without ketchup. We already have one kittie we need to keep separated.  Are you looking for dry cat food? i If so i will pm you later.


----------



## ArkRescue

RPMDAD said:


> Sorry Ark, can't help with fostering, my nephew moved into the house with a 2  year old pit
> when i asked him if the pit liked cats, he responded with yes, with and without ketchup. We already have one kittie we need to keep separated.  Are you looking for dry cat food? i If so i will pm you later.



Yes dry cat food. Pits don't always eat kitties lol.


----------



## ginwoman

how to make pay pal donation?


----------



## Merlin99

ginwoman said:


> how to make pay pal donation?



Right above the pictures.

Page 1


----------



## ArkRescue

Merlin99 said:


> Right above the pictures.
> 
> Page 1



Thanks - as soon as we get our non-profit status Paypal will let us use the "donate" buton -


----------



## doubtfull24

Pet Supplies - Pet Products - Pet Food | Petco.com


Pet Supplies - Pet Products - Pet Food | Petco.com

Shop For Dog Crates, Beds, Collars, House, Kennels and More Coupons | PetSmart

CouponMom Blog » Blog Archive » Get 6 FREE Cans of Iams Cat Food at Target with printable coupon!


----------



## doubtfull24

Link to free bag of dog or cat food and some coupons


----------



## ginwoman

ArkRescue said:


> Thanks - as soon as we get our non-profit status Paypal will let us use the "donate" buton -



ArkRescue I'm just going to drop a ck in the mail today. Not much but might buy a bag of food. 
Ginwoman


----------



## ArkRescue

doubtfull24 said:


> Pet Supplies - Pet Products - Pet Food | Petco.com
> 
> 
> Pet Supplies - Pet Products - Pet Food | Petco.com
> 
> Shop For Dog Crates, Beds, Collars, House, Kennels and More Coupons | PetSmart
> 
> CouponMom Blog » Blog Archive » Get 6 FREE Cans of Iams Cat Food at Target with printable coupon!



excellent - thank you !


----------



## ArkRescue

ginwoman said:


> ArkRescue I'm just going to drop a ck in the mail today. Not much but might buy a bag of food.
> Ginwoman



Thank you so much


----------



## StadEMS3

Paypal'd you some help. Thanks for what you do for the fur babies.


----------



## doubtfull24

ArkRescue said:


> excellent - thank you !



No problem. My friend got her free dog food and the good brand being on sale for $11.99 and the $10.00 off making it $1.99 for a big bag. Just wanted to share.


----------



## ICit

doubtfull24 said:


> No problem. My friend got her free dog food and the good brand being on sale for $11.99 and the $10.00 off making it $1.99 for a big bag. Just wanted to share.





what "good brand" of dog food was on sale for 11.99


----------



## mAlice

The statement on your site says "These are some of the critters we have helped .."

Why don't you post pics of the animals that are available, and tell a short story about them?  I also took a peek on petfinders.com, and didn't see the name of your rescue listing any available pets.  

How do you typically advertise what pets you have for adoption, besides the forums?


----------



## ArkRescue

mAlice said:


> The statement on your site says "These are some of the critters we have helped .."
> 
> Why don't you post pics of the animals that are available, and tell a short story about them?  I also took a peek on petfinders.com, and didn't see the name of your rescue listing any available pets.
> 
> How do you typically advertise what pets you have for adoption, besides the forums?



I don't know how to use the program that Go-Daddy offers.  I've tried for years to find someone to help, but everyone wants to get paid.  Not sure how I was able to get those pictures uploaded years ago.  Too busy caring for critters and working to try to learn that tool they offer.  So we point people to our FB page for pictures.

Gal who joined the rescue took a web design class and said she would help but months keep going by.  She's very busy so I don't know what to do at this point.  We need basically 3 pages.  One with current adoptables, one with those that were adopted, and a page with links to good info. about caring for your critters.  I asked again in December and she said she will get some time soon.  So we wait.


----------



## ArkRescue

Petfinder is for use by shelters and rescues who have their non-profit status.  Our application for non-profit status is stuck on my old PC that I can't login to, here is that thread and now that I found an older version of the file, I don't have to start completely over, but this sets me back several months of work I did on the version that is stuck on my old PC.

We advertise here, on Craig's List, the Pennysaver, post printed flyers around where allowed, and via Facebook.

We have had so many critters for so long that we had to spend the money we had saved for the filing fee for the non-profit application.  Now we have to not only find homes for the critters, but also fundraise again to get that money replaced at some point in the future.  Hopefully things will come together soon as far as adoptions or we will be competing with kitten season, trying to find homes for 1 years olds that didn't get adopted as kittens.

I'll certainly know better than to take in so many kittens at the same time in the future.  We are coming up on 1 year soon for some of the older ones.  They are such great kitties and I feel bad for them that they get so little attention.


----------



## doubtfull24

ICit said:


> what "good brand" of dog food was on sale for 11.99



 Pro Plan food sorry. Friend just said the good brand lol


----------



## ArkRescue

Thanks so much to those of you that helped us out.  We received 2 Paypal donations, 1 snail mail donation, and someone mailed us some coupons to buy some kitty food .  We were able to buy 12 cans of Iams wet kitty food for $2.12 after coupons.  We have enough coupons left to do that 1 more time for another 12 cans (limit per visit on coupon use).

We are still hopeful that we will find someone to work with the dark gray boy twins to give them experience with different people (shy).  I am not sure why these boys are shy, they are not ferals.  Their Mother was an indoor/outdoor kitty that was quite domestic hmm.  So if someone has a little time to work with them, that would be awesome.

We have discovered that most kitties will accept the horse bedding pellets as litter.  The pellets are only $6 a bag from Tractor Supply.  Our litter expenses went from about $45 a week to $6 - how cool is that?  

We are still in need of monetary help and/or supplies if anyone was on the fence about helping before.  These little darlings will hopefully be in their new homes soon.  I can hardly wait to hear updates after critters get adopted.  We received update pictures on Stars and Moon and they look so great as adults.  I fell in love with Stars due to her pretty colors, well they fell in love with her too .  They are sisters and are still together and that is so cool!


----------



## Roman

ArkRescue said:


> Thanks so much to those of you that helped us out.  We received 2 Paypal donations, 1 snail mail donation, and someone mailed us some coupons to buy some kitty food .  We were able to buy 12 cans of Iams wet kitty food for $2.12 after coupons.  We have enough coupons left to do that 1 more time for another 12 cans (limit per visit on coupon use).
> 
> We are still hopeful that we will find someone to work with the dark gray boy twins to give them experience with different people (shy).  I am not sure why these boys are shy, they are not ferals.  Their Mother was an indoor/outdoor kitty that was quite domestic hmm.  So if someone has a little time to work with them, that would be awesome.
> 
> We have discovered that most kitties will accept the horse bedding pellets as litter.  The pellets are only $6 a bag from Tractor Supply.  Our litter expenses went from about $45 a week to $6 - how cool is that?
> 
> We are still in need of monetary help and/or supplies if anyone was on the fence about helping before.  These little darlings will hopefully be in their new homes soon.  I can hardly wait to hear updates after critters get adopted.  We received update pictures on Stars and Moon and they look so great as adults.  I fell in love with Stars due to her pretty colors, well they fell in love with her too .  They are sisters and are still together and that is so cool!


 You can also use Chicken Feed for Kitty Litter!!


----------



## ArkRescue

Roman said:


> You can also use Chicken Feed for Kitty Litter!!



That sounds odd but ok.  At $16 a 50 lb bag, I guess it wouldn't be all that expensive to use, as long as it's absorbent.  However, I imagine the kitties tracking dusty chicken feed all over the carpet, ewww.

I was so thrilled when I thought to try the horse pelleted bedding - when they pee in it the pellets pop open as they absorb the moisture - a 1 inch layer of pelleted bedding puffs up to become a good 4 to 5" in the litter boxes in 2 days of use by several kitties.  Every 2 days I change out the entire pan, so easy peasy.

One of my 2 boys told me he didn't like that pelleted horse bedding litter by pooping on the floor next to the litter box (he peed in the box just fine) - and after 2 weeks of this, I figured he just wasn't going to adjust, so I bought Fresh Step clumping litter again for them.

There is a lightweight recycled cardboard product that is good also.  The product is lightweight, so a huge bag is easy enough for me to carry.  They make one for small pets with small bits of cardboard, and bigger pieces for horses.  Tractor Supply doesn't sell it, I am not sure who does anymore, but I used to buy it from RD Cross/Southern States (SS) dealer.  There just isn't a SS dealer more convenient to me than Tractor Supply is.

Lacey the hen has been in her flock this week.  I resisted taking her out today.  She seems to get into the middle of the group on the roosting poles to stay warm at night, so I will leave her be and hope for the best.


----------



## mamatutu

ArkRescue said:


> We are getting into serious financial trouble due to the length of time we have been caring for so many adoptable critters.  The credit cards are full and we can barely afford to buy even the cheapest pet foods at this point.  All are due for another round of flea/tick treatments also.
> 
> Can you foster a kitty or 2 or 3? We have 2 somewhat shy kitten twin boys that need more socialization with new people and who have had no exposure to other cats yet.
> 
> Can you donate supplies?   We welcome gift cards to places we can buy critter supplies i.e. any grocery store, Tractor Supply, any drug store, pet stores, etc.  You can make Paypal donations also.  Snail mail is:
> 
> Lisa's Ark Critter Rescue
> P O Box 811
> Bandywine, MD 20613



You didn't put your website. Page 1

I just bumped your thread and donated again.  You are the best, Ark.


----------



## ArkRescue

mamatutu said:


> You didn't put your website. Page 1
> 
> I just bumped your thread and donated again.  You are the best, Ark.



Thank you!  I just realized I need to buy more Advantix.  I thought I had enough for another round on the kitties.

I just checked the snow outside OMG we got another 5" overnight (measured the new snow on top of the mailbox).


----------



## ICit

ArkRescue said:


> Thank you!  I just realized I need to buy more *Advantix*.  I thought I had enough for another round on the kitties.
> 
> I just checked the snow outside OMG we got another 5" overnight (measured the new snow on top of the mailbox).






I sure hope you were not that dumb.... and this is a typo.....


----------



## ArkRescue

ICit said:


> I sure hope you were not that dumb.... and this is a typo.....



Advantage - yeah I keep forgetting the name but I have the old package to remind me - hey I'm not DUMB!


----------



## PrepH4U

ArkRescue said:


> Thank you!  I just realized I need to buy more Advantix.  I thought I had enough for another round on the kitties.
> 
> I just checked the snow outside OMG we got another 5" overnight (measured the new snow on top of the mailbox).



You have snow fleas?  I hope you don't put those chemicals on them year round.

You need to start putting up posts in the animal groups you belong to on FB. Lots of rescue people us them to find homes for their fosters.


----------



## ArkRescue

PrepH4U said:


> You have snow fleas?  I hope you don't put those chemicals on them year round.
> 
> You need to start putting up posts in the animal groups you belong to on FB. Lots of rescue people us them to find homes for their fosters.



Ahhhh I've posted looking for adopters there but not to find foster homes.  I'll try that.   I only use the flea/tick stuff every 3 months in Winter.  Some of my relatives/friends have indoor/outdoor critters the seem to find fleas all year round so I am concerned a flea of 2 may hitch a ride on me or my dog. I'd be totally embarrassed if I adopted out a critter with fleas.


----------



## ArkRescue

Ah ha! I caught the elusive daddy of the Spring 2013 litter at the barn.   He is not feral, just leery of people.  I've pet him through the cage. Ginger looks like this boy.  Gonna have him neutered in AM.  Already treated him with Advantage after feeling his lumpy skin surface from flea litter probably yuck.  He wants out of the cage and with him not being feral I'm tempted ...... hmmmmm but he may get away then I will be screwed.  Poor kitty is crying to get out.


----------



## ArkRescue

I resisted and left him in the trap cage until this morning. Funny but he never even went potty.  I hope he figures out he needs to use the litter box.  I should throw some dirt in there also.  Vet said he is about 3 years old. Poor baby may have been living outside all this time.

Realized after I picked him up I had forgotten to ask for a microchip in case he shows me he is adoptable (while I have him contained to recuperate).  He seems friendly enough.  I think that's the last kitty in the area (hopefully).


----------



## kwillia

ArkRescue said:


> Poor baby may have been living outside all this time.


The tom that adopted me lives outside all the time and he is a happy cat.


----------



## ArkRescue

PS he is in a jumbo heavy duty plastic dog crate while he recuperates. Has a heating pad and the usual (litter box, scratch pad, food, and water, kitty bed, and a pillow.


----------



## ArkRescue

kwillia said:


> The tom that adopted me lives outside all the time and he is a happy cat.



This boy has good-sized puncture wounds on his body so may be battle scars ? Too big to be bb's. So him continuing outside may not be in his best interest.  The vet didn't note the wounds on his paperwork to comment.  Maybe since the blue-kote was on 2 wounds, they knew we knew .....?

Is your tom neutered? Does he spray?


----------



## kwillia

ArkRescue said:


> This boy has good-sized puncture wounds on his body so may be battle scars ? Too big to be bb's. So him continuing outside may not be in his best interest.  The vet didn't note the wounds on his paperwork to comment.  Maybe since the blue-kote was on 2 wounds, they knew we knew .....?
> 
> Is your tom neutered? Does he spray?


Once I realized he wasn't leaving I have him vetted... shots and neutered.  He fights off other cats as he wants to be the only one living on our property so on occasion he gets battle scars. I keep him up to date on shots.


----------



## Bann

ArkRescue said:


> Ah ha! I caught the elusive daddy of the Spring 2013 litter at the barn.   He is not feral, just leery of people.  I've pet him through the cage. Ginger looks like this boy.  Gonna have him neutered in AM.  Already treated him with Advantage after feeling his lumpy skin surface from flea litter probably yuck.  He wants out of the cage and with him not being feral I'm tempted ...... hmmmmm but he may get away then I will be screwed.  Poor kitty is crying to get out.



Do you keep all the cats in cages until you find them homes?


----------



## ArkRescue

Bann said:


> Do you keep all the cats in cages until you find them homes?



The big black one is caged.  The 2 twin boys are also caged.  That is why we need foster homes.


----------



## ArkRescue

PS the rest of the available kitties are not caged, but only have about 200 sf to live in, which to me is sad.  One thing for sure is they all have great social skills with other cats.


----------



## Bann

ArkRescue said:


> The big black one is caged.  The 2 twin boys are also caged.  That is why we need foster homes.



I don't really get it.  

You caught (trapped) a cat who isn't feral, and you took it and got it neutered?  Is it possible that it might belong to someone?   What do you with it after it recuperates?

If you take in all these cats and keep them in cages, why is that good for them vs. being outdoor cats, which we know exist and do so quite happily.  

Also, it seems like a vicious circle to keep taking in animals you can't afford and get them vetted, and then keep them in cages all the time until you find a home for them, which means you have to then keep paying for animals' upkeep that you can't afford.


----------



## mamatutu

Ark, I know you do all you do for the critters because you want to, and it is part of your character.  Also, the fact that you have a job, and are fighting some physical ailments makes me that much more in awe of you! You go girl, as long as you can do it!  I will keep donating when I can.  Also, when I can adopt again someday, I will contact you first.


----------



## Bann

mamatutu;5342780[B said:
			
		

> ]Ark, I know you do all you do for the critters because you want to, and it is part of your character.[/B]  Also, the fact that you have a job, and are fighting some physical ailments makes me that much more in awe of you! You go girl, as long as you can do it!  I will keep donating when I can.  Also, when I can adopt again someday, I will contact you first.



I didn't and never have questioned her character.   My questions were serious questions.  I don't understand trapping animals considered to be feral (or not) and keeping them captive until you find homes for them. 

If someone wants to spend their money until they have little to no funds left and then solicit the funding from other sources to trap, spay & neuter and then release the animals - fine by me.    However, why trap & keep them captive until you find a home for them?  That's not natural for them.  It's not what they're used to.


----------



## ArkRescue

Bann said:


> I don't really get it.
> 
> You caught (trapped) a cat who isn't feral, and you took it and got it neutered?  Is it possible that it might belong to someone?   What do you with it after it recuperates?
> 
> If you take in all these cats and keep them in cages, why is that good for them vs. being outdoor cats, which we know exist and do so quite happily.
> 
> Also, it seems like a vicious circle to keep taking in animals you can't afford and get them vetted, and then keep them in cages all the time until you find a home for them, which means you have to then keep paying for animals' upkeep that you can't afford.



I should have known better than to reply to you as you seem to be hell bent of tearing me apart at every chance.  We do NOT keep all cats in cages, period.  BUT even if we did, how are they kept at the animal shelter?  And when their time is up what happens if they haven't been adopted?  HUH?  HUH?  Is me keeping them in tight quarters or in cages so bad after all?  When they get adopted they get to lead a normal life.

As far as people who may OWN the strays/ferals that come on MY property?  I don't care what they think about what I do their kitty.  It was on MY property.  If the latest one belongs to someone, then they should have had him neutered and kept him confined at home.  When he steps onto my property, it becomes my business.

None of us had ANY idea last year that the KITTENS wouldn't get adopted.  Had we known then what we know now, we would have told the people to take the kittens to the shelter.  Our purpose in existence is to help TNR ferals that are breeding like rabbits, and to keep adoptable critters from going to the shelter.

We are doing our best to find adoptive homes for all of the critters.  Once we do, we will not allow ourselves to get overwhelmed again, which means more critters will die.  Having a heart got us into this situation of having too many kitties, but they will find homes in time if we can hang in there long enough.  Put your money where you mouth is and donate to help the kitties or  .


----------



## ArkRescue

Bann said:


> I didn't and never have questioned her character.   My questions were serious questions.  I don't understand trapping animals considered to be feral (or not) and keeping them captive until you find homes for them.
> 
> If someone wants to spend their money until they have little to no funds left and then solicit the funding from other sources to trap, spay & neuter and then release the animals - fine by me.    However, why trap & keep them captive until you find a home for them?  That's not natural for them.  It's not what they're used to.



We don't adopt out ferals, only domestic kitties.  Ferals are returned to where they were found AFTER they recuperate from their surgeries and/or injuries, whatever the case may be.

The big black stray kitty was found outside starving.  I think he likes the large cage he is in, along with the warmth, the food, and the water, as opposed to be put back outside to starve where it was un-natural for him to be.  Surely you must be confused.


----------



## ArkRescue

kwillia said:


> Once I realized he wasn't leaving I have him vetted... shots and neutered.  He fights off other cats as he wants to be the only one living on our property so on occasion he gets battle scars. I keep him up to date on shots.



I have a former feral female that fought all other cats that came nearby.  Eventually I had to move and she couldn't be outside anymore, so I converted her to an indoor cat.  I have no doubt that she likes being outside more than being inside, but I live too close to a busy road for that to be a good option for her.  She's just a little thing, but she means business when she is defending her turf lol.


----------



## ArkRescue

PS to those concerned about the newest capture - the tame tom, I will be going over to my neighbor's houses to ask if any are missing him.  Can't imagine anyone cared about him because he must have hundreds of fleas on him (dead ones now that I treated him with Advantage), so no one was treating him with flea/tick meds, he was hungry, and he obviously wasn't neutered either.  That's not a pet in my eyes.  He was maybe hanging around somewhere possibly?  But he wasn't anyone's real pet.

Chances are we will probably have to let him back out after he recuperates.  We already have more cats than we can find homes for.  Once I know his incisions are healing well, he will be probably be on his way unless someone contacts me to say they want him.  I set the trap again because I saw another cat.   That one looked like my neighbor's kitty though, and wears a collar.  So I would release that one immediately again just like I did the first time I trapped it.


----------



## Bann

ArkRescue said:


> I should have known better than to reply to you as you seem to be hell bent of tearing me apart at every chance.  We do NOT keep all cats in cages, period.  BUT even if we did, how are they kept at the animal shelter?  And when their time is up what happens if they haven't been adopted?  HUH?  HUH?  Is me keeping them in tight quarters or in cages so bad after all?  When they get adopted they get to lead a normal life.
> 
> As far as people who may OWN the strays/ferals that come on MY property?  I don't care what they think about what I do their kitty.  It was on MY property.  If the latest one belongs to someone, then they should have had him neutered and kept him confined at home.  When he steps onto my property, it becomes my business.
> 
> None of us had ANY idea last year that the KITTENS wouldn't get adopted.  Had we known then what we know now, we would have told the people to take the kittens to the shelter.  Our purpose in existence is to help TNR ferals that are breeding like rabbits, and to keep adoptable critters from going to the shelter.
> 
> We are doing our best to find adoptive homes for all of the critters.  Once we do, we will not allow ourselves to get overwhelmed again, which means more critters will die.  Having a heart got us into this situation of having too many kitties, but they will find homes in time if we can hang in there long enough.  Put your money where you mouth is and donate to help the kitties or  .


Whoa there, Nellie.  I asked honest questions, and you call that ripping you apart?  Overreact much?


----------



## Hank

Bann said:


> Whoa there, Nellie.  I asked honest questions, and you call that ripping you apart?  Overreact much?





Actually, I had the same questions. I didn't ask because I knew she would react in a similar fashion.


----------



## ArkRescue

Bann said:


> Whoa there, Nellie.  I asked honest questions, and you call that ripping you apart?  Overreact much?



You asked questions, and I gave you answer's - so how is that an over-reaction?  An over-reaction would have been to slam you and tell you nothing.  When have you ever been nice to me?  I mean really.  You asked questions to start some chit, and I answered and threw the chit back in your face - wipe off your face and leave me alone if you can't offer help for the critters.  No Criti-BANN-cisms needed here, only helpful advice, adoptive homes, and help funding the care of the critters until they find their loving homes.


----------



## ArkRescue

Hank said:


> Actually, I had the same questions. I didn't ask because I knew she would react in a similar fashion.



Some of you seem to be developing a train of heads up arses I see ..... ...  Have fun.


----------



## Hank

ArkRescue said:


> Some of you seem to be developing a train of heads up arses I see ..... ...  Have fun.



Because I had the same thoughts. Uhhhh ok. Overreact much? Take a damn sedative, woman!


----------



## ArkRescue

Hank said:


> Because I had the same thoughts. Uhhhh ok. Overreact much? Take a damn sedative, woman!



act like you have some original opinions then, and don't jump on bandwagons that are on a course to no where ....


----------



## Roman

Hank said:


> Because I had the same thoughts. Uhhhh ok. Overreact much? Take a damn sedative, woman!


WOW.....That wasn't nice. I think there are some on here that just love seeing the SH!t fly. I'm not talking about anyone in particular, but back on to the subject...Homeless Animals. When we first bought our house, there were about 30 ferals living in the Pole Buildings that are here. I vetted, and found home for all of them, except the 4 I wanted to keep. They were true ferals, but turned in to the most loving companions. I think there's even hope for ferals, that they too, can become a wonderful companion. Keep up the good work Ark, I admire you.


----------



## Hank

ArkRescue said:


> act like you have some original opinions then, and don't jump on bandwagons that are on a course to no where ....



I can agree with whoever I want, Spaz!


----------



## PrepH4U

ArkRescue said:


> You asked questions, and I gave you answer's - so how is that an over-reaction?  An over-reaction would have been to slam you and tell you nothing.  When have you ever been nice to me?  I mean really.  You asked questions to start some chit, and I answered and threw the chit back in your face - wipe off your face and leave me alone if you can't offer help for the critters.  No Criti-BANN-cisms needed here, only helpful advice, adoptive homes, and help funding the care of the critters until they find their loving homes.



Yep this is the right way to push your "rescue" to convince people to donate to your rescue that is still not registered. We have heard all about how you cannot file your non-profit paperwork for the last two plus years.
If Bann had not asked you the question about keeping cats in a cage I would have. 
I thought all night about the poor cats rescued and living in a cage, I bet they are super ecstatic about being helped.  Then you go and compare yourself to the shelter saying they do it. Really?? Is that your mission statement, to be one step above the shelter?  If I remember correctly they have a huge playroom. While I admire what you are trying to do, I think you are in over your head.
 Why not hook up with some other rescues who advertise their kittens and cats for adoption all the time on FB.
 Rescue Angels are a new group and are local, already filed their paperwork, and may be able to help you out by finding homes for your cats.


----------



## ArkRescue

Roman said:


> WOW.....That wasn't nice. I think there are some on here that just love seeing the SH!t fly. I'm not talking about anyone in particular, but back on to the subject...Homeless Animals. When we first bought our house, there were about 30 ferals living in the Pole Buildings that are here. I vetted, and found home for all of them, except the 4 I wanted to keep. They were true ferals, but turned in to the most loving companions. I think there's *even hope for ferals, that they too, can become a wonderful companion*. Keep up the good work Ark, I admire you.



I agree, but the majority of people are not interested in helping ferals become companion kitties.  So I do feel bad for the ferals.  I have converted ferals into house kitties, and aside from them hiding a lot in the beginning, they have all done well.  I have learned a lot dealing with ferals that is a learning curve to newbies to ferals, for sure.

I am just surprised that it has taken so long to adopt out the kittens that are fast turning into adults.  I have used Craig's List (CL) to advertise but I would say that 9 of every 10 inquiries we get via CL go no where.  I was able to find those great loving special people who adopted the shy boys Sammy and Smokey on CL though - so I can't discount any advertising avenue.

For now we are unable to help any more critters until we get these kitties a home.  We also have that really great pitbull mix boy Clinton looking for a home.  The foster home is getting weary of continuing to foster Clinton but they care about him finding a good home.  It's getting tough for us and the foster homes I know.  One lady wanted to help foster but her friends and family told her not to because she is recuperating and can't possible handle a foster kitty.  She apologized for "wasting my time" but I was happy to discuss it with her even if she didn't foster a kitty in the end.  Every contact we get doesn't mean you are saying you will foster no matter what.  You are just inquiring.  I thought it showed how much heart she had in trying to help the cats when she herself still needs help to recuperate.


----------



## ArkRescue

PrepH4U said:


> Yep this is the right way to push your "rescue" to convince people to donate to your rescue that is still not registered. We have heard all about how you cannot file your non-profit paperwork for the last two plus years.
> If Bann had not asked you the question about keeping cats in a cage I would have.
> I thought all night about the poor cats rescued and living in a cage, I bet they are super ecstatic about being helped.  Then you go and compare yourself to the shelter saying they do it. Really?? Is that your mission statement, to be one step above the shelter?  If I remember correctly they have a huge playroom. While I admire what you are trying to do, I think you are in over your head.
> Why not hook up with some other rescues who advertise their kittens and cats for adoption all the time on FB.
> Rescue Angels are a new group and are local, already filed their paperwork, and may be able to help you out by finding homes for your cats.



WE ARE in over our head, I have said that over and over.  I don't want to take kitties we vetted and drop them at the shelter so we are doing what we can to get them adopted out.

The almost completed 1023 for the IRS is on my now un-accessable hard drive that I posted about last November - I had tips from people and one guy at Staples offered to help fix it for $80, but we don't have $80 to spend right now (not sure if he even knew he could do it).  Someone out there knows how to fix this issue, we just have not found the answer online yet.  Anyway I have to start from scratch from notes now.  No telling how long it will take to redo all that work.  I work FT and I am busy - took me a while just to get people to form a group then to INC the company name cost more time and money ...... had to get a friend of a friend to get us some accounting info. we needed and that took time.  If we had a few thousand dollars to spend we'd have our status already - we don't have that kind of money.  It's been a slow process that has had hiccups ....one was a guy who was helping then tried to help himself to ME, so I had to walk away with nothing and start over, I could write a book about this chase of the elusive non-profit status.  It's coming, I've worked too hard to give up.

Anyone have any idea how I can get to my files on my PC?  See this link I posted:  .


----------



## Hank

ArkRescue said:


> WE ARE in over our head, I have said that over and over.  I don't want to take kitties we vetted and drop them at the shelter so we are doing what we can to get them adopted out.
> 
> The almost completed 1023 for the IRS is on my now un-accessable hard drive that I posted about last November - I had tips from people and one guy at Staples offered to help fix it for $80, but we don't have $80 to spend right now (not sure if he even knew he could do it).  Someone out there knows how to fix this issue, we just have not found the answer online yet.  Anyway I have to start from scratch from notes now.  No telling how long it will take to redo all that work.  I work FT and I am busy - took me a while just to get people to form a group then to INC the company name cost more time and money ...... had to get a friend of a friend to get us some accounting info. we needed and that took time.  If we had a few thousand dollars to spend we'd have our status already - we don't have that kind of money.  It's been a slow process that has had hiccups ....one was a guy who was helping then tried to help himself to ME, so I had to walk away with nothing and start over, I could write a book about this chase of the elusive non-profit status.  It's coming, I've worked too hard to give up.
> 
> Anyone have any idea how I can get to my files on my PC?  See this link I posted:  .



Point being. If you admit that you are in over your head and don't have the means to take care of these animals, stop taking more in. This whole time you have been stressing over retrieving those files, you could have filled out another application. If you were legit, you may find that more people would be willing to donate. I think Prep had a great idea. Team up with someone that is already established.


----------



## Bann

ArkRescue said:


> You asked questions, and I gave you answer's - so how is that an over-reaction?  An over-reaction would have been to slam you and tell you nothing.  When have you ever been nice to me?  I mean really.  You asked questions to start some chit, and I answered and threw the chit back in your face - wipe off your face and leave me alone if you can't offer help for the critters. * No Criti-BANN-cisms* needed here, only helpful advice, adoptive homes, and help funding the care of the critters until they find their loving homes.





ArkRescue said:


> act like you have some original opinions then, and don't jump on *bandwagons* that are on a course to no where ....




Love the play on words - too bad it's not your original thought - others have beat  you to it.  

It's too bad you can't handle a few legitimately asked and politely worded questions about your organization's practices.    

As Prep says, what kind of publicity do you think you're bringing to your rescue when you react like that?  I didn't ask questions to stir the pot - I asked them because I really wanted to know.  You've been posting on a public forum pleading poverty and begging people to please help the poor animals and then turn around and act like a snarling bitch when you get asked a question.

I guess the chances of my donating to help your organization are slim to none.  It doesn't sound like you can manage the business, much less the funds and I don't throw my good money after bad.


----------



## Bann

PrepH4U said:


> Yep this is the right way to push your "rescue" to convince people to donate to your rescue that is still not registered. We have heard all about how you cannot file your non-profit paperwork for the last two plus years.
> If Bann had not asked you the question about keeping cats in a cage I would have.
> I thought all night about the poor cats rescued and living in a cage, I bet they are super ecstatic about being helped.  Then you go and compare yourself to the shelter saying they do it. Really?? Is that your mission statement, to be one step above the shelter?  If I remember correctly they have a huge playroom. While I admire what you are trying to do, I think you are in over your head.
> *Why not hook up with some other rescues who advertise their kittens and cats for adoption all the time on FB.
> Rescue Angels are a new group and are local, already filed their paperwork, and may be able to help you out by finding homes for your cats*.



Good idea.   Then there's SPOT.  I read a nice post today about them and Interlude Pet Resort and Spa.  It was on the Calvert County Maryland FB Page:



> Letter to the Editor
> 
> Everyone has heard about the various organizations and people that helped the families at the trailer park on Route 231 in Calvert County. I would like to inform the community of the efforts of two more entities that received no credit in all of the previous reporting. The Interlude Pet Resort and Spa in St. Leonard, a private boarding facility, graciously took in 11 of the cats owned by families in that trailer park. *The local animal control department contacted the Interlude Pet Resort, and without hesitation, they agreed to allow the animals to come to their facility. Most of the cats were not vaccinated, spayed or neutered. The SPOT in St. Leonard came through and agreed to fund the necessary veterinary care for all these animals. This greatly helped the families. The Interlude Pet Resort and Spa in St. Leonard has been helping homeless animals for over a decade now. They are a for-profit business, but they tirelessly open their doors to help needy families and pets in our county.* *As a volunteer in animal welfare, I have taken numerous homeless dogs to Interlude and their wonderful staff has housed, fed, loved and cared for all of these dogs at no cost. Please support The Spot and The Interlude Pet Resort and Spa in St. Leonard*. The next time you visit The Spot or Interlude, thank them for being a shining example of business that gives back to the community.
> 
> Lynne Gillis
> Huntingtown, MD
> (A)


----------



## ArkRescue

Onyx is a wonderful BIG black neutered male kitty.  Sweetest boy ever, loves to be petted and will even wrestle with your arm if you tickle his belly too long LOL.

Onyx has had his Rabies and Distemper vaccinations, is microchipped, was de-wormed, treated with flea/tick drops, and is fiv/felv negative.

He did great for his vetting and is the most laid back kitty I have ever come across.  We are hoping that someone out there has a fondness for grande negro gatos aka large black cats.  When you first see him you are struck by just how BIG he is!  Wow what a big boy.

Please contact us if you'd like to meet Onyx.  Meeting him doesn't mean you are obligated to adopt him.


----------



## ArkRescue

2 kitties are scheduled to stay at a new home on Saturday for a trial run.  Not sure which two yet, as I will be taking MaryKate and Ashley, and also probably Gilligan and Ginger as the 2nd pair for her to choose from.  She has seen pictures of them all so far, and is most interested in having cats that are more apt to run than to bite or scratch her young daughter.  This is an instance where having older kittens comes in handy because it isn't easy to judge the personality of a 3 month old kitten.

I am thrilled that at least 2 of them will be heading for a normal life with a family.  MaryKate and Ashley are my favorites from the whole group due to their unique coloring.

Let's all cross our fingers on Saturday .


----------



## ArkRescue

2 kitties were adopted on a trial basis today (Ginger and Dash) yay!


----------



## mamatutu

ArkRescue said:


> 2 kitties were adopted on a trial basis today (Ginger and Dash) yay!



Great news! I hope it works out!


----------



## ArkRescue

So far Dash is in hiding and hasn't been seen, Ginger was in sight but not hungry.  Neither has eaten or used the litter box as of yesterday afternoon (24 hours).  I know cats can hide and be off their food a couple of days and be ok.  Chances are Ginger will settle in more quickly than Dash based on the fact that she never went into hiding like he did.  Oh well, for the new adopter's sake, I hope they make an appearance and use the litter soon.


----------



## ontheriver

ArkRescue said:


> So far Dash is in hiding and hasn't been seen, Ginger was in sight but not hungry.  Neither has eaten or used the litter box as of yesterday afternoon (24 hours).  I know cats can hide and be off their food a couple of days and be ok.  Chances are Ginger will settle in more quickly than Dash based on the fact that she never went into hiding like he did.  Oh well, for the new adopter's sake, I hope they make an appearance and use the litter soon.



 Hi Ark!  Don't forget, when I got Tajii he hid IN the loveseat and under the dishwasher for over a week!  Patience..... they will come out.


----------



## ArkRescue

Yup I was explaining that to her how they will hide.  I think she was hoping for more outgoing cats that wouldn't be hiding.  Ginger is quite outgoing, and although she didn't hide, she was slinking along the walls sort-of hiding, you know?


----------



## ontheriver

ArkRescue said:


> Yup I was explaining that to her how they will hide.  I think she was hoping for more outgoing cats that wouldn't be hiding.  Ginger is quite outgoing, and although she didn't hide, she was slinking along the walls sort-of hiding, you know?



Tajii WAS shy, not so much now.  When he hears new people he comes out to watch from a safe distance..... then when they least expect it, he rubs long white hair all over them.  Especially if they're wearing dark colors.


----------



## ArkRescue

Since we placed 2 kitties this past weekend, we merged the 2 dark gray boy twins into the playroom with the other kitties.  They need to learn to socialize and 1 is doing well, while the other has been hissing ans growling when approached by a kitty that wants to be friendly.  MaryKate got in the kitty bed with the sourpuss and  he growled, so I pet him and tried to make him feel better.  MaryKate just wanted to cuddle - typical boy not wanting to share the kitty bed LOL.


----------



## ArkRescue

hey ICit what do you think about the Advantage Multi for cats vs. the regular one?:

Advantage Multi® for Cats provides broad-spectrum parasite protection in a convenient monthly application:
     • Kills adult fleas and treats flea infestations
     • Treats and controls ear mites
     • Treats and controls roundworms and
        hookworms
     • Prevents heartworm disease

http://www.bayerdvm.com/show.aspx/productdetail/advantage-multi-for-cats


----------



## ArkRescue

Sooooooooooooooooooo a wonderful busy person apparently felt bad for us not having a way to develop a decent website, and they setup this for us to use.  Of course we still have to figure out how to get that content to show up at our website (pointers and masking and the such I saw online).  Not all of the critters are listed yet, but it's a work-in-progress.

What do you think?  Suggestions for improvements?

http://lisaarkrescue.wix.com/lisasarkrescue


----------



## mamatutu

ArkRescue said:


> Sooooooooooooooooooo a wonderful busy person apparently felt bad for us not having a way to develop a decent website, and they setup this for us to use.  Of course we still have to figure out how to get that content to show up at our website (pointers and masking and the such I saw online).  Not all of the critters are listed yet, but it's a work-in-progress.
> 
> What do you think?  Suggestions for improvements?
> 
> http://lisaarkrescue.wix.com/lisasarkrescue



  Looks great!  There are a couple typos in the Gilligan description.  I wish I could adopt any/all of them!  Good luck with the new site!

I like the "cyber adopt" option.


----------



## ArkRescue

Bump 





arkrescue said:


> hey icit what do you think about the advantage multi for cats vs. The regular one?:
> 
> Advantage multi® for cats provides broad-spectrum parasite protection in a convenient monthly application:
> • kills adult fleas and treats flea infestations
> • treats and controls ear mites
> • treats and controls roundworms and
> hookworms
> • prevents heartworm disease
> 
> http://www.bayerdvm.com/show.aspx/productdetail/advantage-multi-for-cats


----------



## HeavyChevy75

I would take kitties but with being so far away I am not much help. Also I am deathly allergic to cats and I really like to breathe.


----------



## ArkRescue

HeavyChevy75 said:


> I would take kitties but with being so far away I am not much help. Also I am deathly allergic to cats and I really like to breathe.



Well then you need a different critter.  We have a great dog named Clinton available ...... can arrange a transport to get him to you .....


----------



## frequentflier

Arkie, Did you get the newest dog and cat food coupons I sent you? I hope you can use them.


----------



## ArkRescue

yesterday yes - thanks.  Gonna PM you about a revelation I had about that coupon I was told I couldn't use .....


----------



## ArkRescue

I finally identified which kitty was MaryKate and which was Ashley!  While I was at the Humane Society doing that I saw some adorable cats there.  An Orange boy named Punk, saw a Tuxedo, and a couple of kitties that came in together that were both adorable!  One was a medium hair.


----------



## mamatutu

I didn't know where I should post this because it is random.  I just went out to put the cover on my grill, and a kitty was on my deck.  He/she ran.  Seemed to be youngish, striped with white, and in good condition.  I called for the kitty and brought out food and water, but did not come back.  I live in St. Leonard on Broome's Island side off of Williams Wharf, off of King's Road, if you are missing a kitty.  Wanted to post in case it would help.


----------



## ICit

ArkRescue said:


> *I finally identified which kitty was MaryKate and which was Ashley! * While I was at the Humane Society doing that I saw some adorable cats there.  An Orange boy named Punk, saw a Tuxedo, and a couple of kitties that came in together that were both adorable!  One was a medium hair.



   so all this time... you never picked who was who?   they were just names????   so how could they ever learn thier names if they had no clue who was who....

SMFH


----------



## ArkRescue

ICit said:


> so all this time... you never picked who was who?   they were just names????   so how could they ever learn thier names if they had no clue who was who....
> 
> SMFH



They were chipped at 12 weeks when they LOOKED identical, hence me calling them the TWINS <G>.  They didn't mark who had which # chip, so I had no clue until I took one to be scanned.  I wish I had a chip scanner but at over $300, that won't happen any time soon.

The only reason they are given names is to differentiate them in advertising.  Otherwise I wouldn't bother.  Most of the time the names get changed when they get adopted anyway, and actually NONE of the current adoptable kitties really knows their name anyway.  Too many kitties in the same place for any of them to recognize their names sadly.

Speaking of adoptables, Dash and Ginger were adopted several weeks ago, Ginger was exchanged for Ashley.  The lady didn't feel a connection with Ginger because Ginger wouldn't go to the lady to be petted and Ginger would hiss at Dash when he wanted to play.  I walked in and Ginger ran right up to me to be petted, then walked over to the lady to let her pet also LOL.  The lady said this cat is making me out to be a liar but I'm telling you she wouldn't come to me.  What I found interesting is that Dash hid and wouldn't come out to see me - WTH?  I will never again say what I EXPECT to happen in any cat situation LOL  I saw Dash go running when she pulled him out from under the couch.  He appears to have shifted his attachment to the adopter - GREAT.  It just seems strange he would act like that, oh well.  As long as Dash and the adopter are happy, that's all that matters.  The adopter is new to being a cat owner.

Dash is hissing at Ashley I hear - WTH?  They used to play together.  ON a good note, after only 1 day, Ashley is strutting around investigating and has been letting the lady pet her .  Now if Dash and Ashley will get along well, it'll be a match.  I may have to send MaryKate to replace Ashley if it doesn't work?  The lady has friends who are cat people, and together they are analyzing the behavior and discussing it <G>.


----------



## ArkRescue

We were encouraged to create an online fundraiser to help us get more support.  Please consider sharing our link with others:

http://www.youcaring.com/pet-expenses/help-us-spay-and-neuter-homeless-pets/161849 

The funds generated go to our Rescue bank account and are used exclusively for the critter expenses.


----------



## ArkRescue

I received another envelope with coupons THANKS !!!!


----------

